# Anyone ever take VSL 3??



## 15844 (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm just starting it, 2 packets a day.I've been taking Culterelle,( 2 pills per day) Citrucel ( 1 pill per day), and Calcium ( 2 pills per day) for a month and have seen great results.The MD originally added VSL 3 to the mix, but I was hesitant to take it with all the other stuff.I wanted to wait to see what the other stuff did first.Anyway, went back to the GI specialist and he advised me to start it,( like he wanted 1 month ago)...I was just wondering if anyone take it and their feeling about it.I'm having some "rumbling" which I hope is normal...it happened- for the first couple of days when I was starting the Culterelle.Anyway, please let me know your thoughts.Jane


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Jane, The rumbling is normal at first. For probiotics, prebiotics, fiber... It's a good sign, an annoying one though, eh? If you do a search here on VSL, you'll find lots of VSL#3 talk. I made it easy for you this time, since you're new & all







~http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums?a=search&re...cdra=Y&s=500107


----------



## 15844 (Feb 2, 2006)

You are so sweet!!Thank you!!I started with one packet a day, and today I'm starting the second packet...that's the dosage that he wanted me to take...The rumbling was only that day, guess becasue I had already been on Culterelle for a month...Hopefully this will continue to help!!!Thanks again!!!Jane


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It dosen't works on C type.And the price is outrageous.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I never tried it but they talked about it some years back. I think it has to be shipped in dry ice and like SpAs said the price is out of this world.


----------



## 15515 (Mar 8, 2007)

I've tried most probiotics out there that are backed up with clinical research. They all seem to have different affect though the VSL#3 worked the best for me with regard to inflamation and food sensitivities. It essentially stopped all the crazy symptoms I was having and allows me to feel normal again.It definitely is not cheap though there is a way around this. After using VSL#3 for a couple of months I decided to try making yogurt out of it. I took one package of VSL#3, 2 qts of milk and my Yogourmet Multi machine and left it for 22 hours. Then I put it in the refridgerator overnight. The yogurt tastes excellent! It tastes as good if not better than the probiotic mix provided by Yogourmet. One bowl of yogurt probably contains more VSL#3 probiotics than found in a standard VSL#3 package and I can make a 30 day supply of VSL#3 last all year.Note: I followed the Yogourmet probiotic directions and cooled the milk to 70-77 degrees F before adding the VSL#3 probiotic mix. They recommend 15 hours though I waited 22. At 24 hours all the lactose is broken down for any lactose intolerant people out there. I used to be but, that problem is gone too.http://www.healthgoods.com/Shopping/Applia...ogurt_Maker.asp


----------



## 15880 (Mar 10, 2007)

I used for a month with fairly good results, but as everyone as mentioned it is very pricy and not covered by most health plans. Good luck.


----------

